# My Howse RUMBLED today!



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm so scared I peed my fur! My howse and my hoomins house rumbled this evening. Hoomin shrieks and says "EARTHQUAKE!"

I don't likes this feeling! My howse swayed and I feels sick and I thumped my hoofs for a long time after.

Hoomin tells me its ok Sophie but I feels her trembling too. 

Hoomin says it's the first quakey she felt since we moved here and so that's very scary! She says we lives in a quake zone now and there's many quakes lately that we didn't feel but this one we did.

I don't likes these shaky quakes 

Hoomin has these things called Bugoutbags. I not know what Bugoutbags is except she says it's for survival so I guess that's something good. I has my own Bugoutbags she says.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jan 8, 2015)

How scawy! Da most rumbles OUR howse has is when we do mean bunny fiv hundeds! Poor you and your hoomins, we hopes you okays.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Sophie,

Trix here. That sounds really scary. You need to snuggle your mummers- she needs your snuggles.

Love,

Trix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

How's do you snugglez? I lay on the rug and my hoomin lays next to me and she grooms me and I purrs. Is I snuggling?


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

You are snuggling. Now, if you got right up by your human and got really close, your human would loves that!!!!! I lay on Dumpy's shoulder and he gives me huggles!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 8, 2015)

Hmm I's not sure about dat. I only gets brave enough to crawl on my hoomin when she has treatsies for me. She makes me crawl up to her face and when I tries to takes the treats, hoomin sneaks a me a kiss! Tricksey I say but my hoomin luuuuurves to do this to me. It's ok I guess.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 8, 2015)

It took me awhile to do this. Dumpy is my BIIIIG PROTECTOR!!!! He protected me in our first car ride together. Dumpy is just a nice, old man.


----------



## pani (Jan 10, 2015)

There is fires near our house today.   We are tough, so we will not show mama that we are a little scared!

~ Clementine


----------



## Channahs (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh hunny buns how scary for you! I guess that me is so sheltered. I has never felts this. Mum did once she say at a ride in California at Universal studios and it mades, her pee her furs.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 12, 2015)

pani said:


> There is fires near our house today.   We are tough, so we will not show mama that we are a little scared!
> 
> ~ Clementine


Oooh nooo, I hopes you is okay!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 12, 2015)

Channahs said:


> Oh hunny buns how scary for you! I guess that me is so sheltered. I has never felts this. Mum did once she say at a ride in California at Universal studios and it mades, her pee her furs.



I wish I was still sheltered but nows this is what I must get used to. Hoomin has been angshus since the quakey.


----------



## pani (Jan 12, 2015)

We is okay Sophs, thank you! Mama took us somewhere else for a night because the fire got too close. I thumped lots to show her I don't like to be moved. 

~ Clementine


----------

